# Removing yourself from the electoral register



## bond-007 (19 Dec 2005)

Is it possible to have your name removed from the electoral register?


----------



## Ravima (19 Dec 2005)

I Suppose if you do not complete the register form when it comes round next time, you will not be registered. 

If you are not on the register, you cannot vote and if you do not vote, you really cannot critise the policies of the politicians. The only power we have, is the power to change the regime (by peaceful and democratic means)


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2005)

On the offchance the reason somebody wants to be removed from the electoral register is junk mail then it's worth noting that you can opt out of your electoral register details being used for such purposes. See .


----------



## bond-007 (19 Dec 2005)

I have never seen such a form. I understand you can't vote etc. Its for personal reasons ie I changed my name by deed poll and I want the old name removed as that name technically no longer exists.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2005)

Just to clarify - you want your old name removed and your new name added or left on the register?

If you want to correct erroneous or out of date information on the electoral register then you can do so by filling in the [broken link removed] available from local authorities and (as far as I know) _POs_, _Garda _stations, libraries etc.


----------



## z107 (19 Dec 2005)

_(message deleted)_


----------



## Humpback (20 Dec 2005)

Ravima said:
			
		

> I Suppose if you do not complete the register form when it comes round next time, you will not be registered.


 
Not necessarily. There is a practice amongst politicians (local politicians in my experience, and their activists) of adding people to the electoral register themselves that they would expect to see on the register but who may not be on it for some reason.


----------



## Janet (20 Dec 2005)

I know that when you fill out that form (which is definitely available from libraries) there is a space at the end to fill out which area you were last registered in so that you will be removed from that register and added to the register in the area you now live in.  Name changes are not that uncommon considering that many women change name when they get married so there is probably a similar space to do so on the form.  It's a few month now since I filled one out so I can't remember properly.  Once you've submitted the form however I'd recommend waiting a month or so and then going to Gardai or library to check the register they have and make sure your new name is on it and the old one not.


----------



## Drakon (24 Sep 2020)

Is there any online form/method that I can use to remove previous residents from the electoral register? It’s been two years since I moved in so I think it’s time I took action.


----------

